# Four Birds of a Feather



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Started four birds brining yesterday about 2:00PM, pulled them out this afternoon about 1:30PM, spatchcocked, rubbed and fired up the CCSV24.
Full water tray over Apple & Cherry and maintaining 250'-275'.
Once I get these up to an internal temp of 160', I'll move them on to the grill to crisp the skin.







*More to come...*


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Rub*
.5 C Smoked Paprika
1.5 C McCormick Montreal Chicken seasoning

Smoked at 250'-275' till an internal temp of 160', then flipped the birds (LOL) and turned the temp up to 300'+ to try and crisp the skin.
I was going to use my Char-Broil grill but decided to see if the smoker could do it.
Skin wasn't crispy, a bit chewy, but was still mighty tasty.



*Money Shot*


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good as always Chile.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Looks good as always Chile.


Thanks GK, I try.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mighty good lookin' plate!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Bet it went down great with a cold pitcher of Crystal Light. Best way to cool down the heat of that paprika. Looks tasty :thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Smarty said:


> Bet it went down great with a cold pitcher of Crystal Light. Best way to cool down the heat of that paprika. Looks tasty :thumbsup:


"...heat of that paprika." Wut you talking about Willis?

Thanks it was very tasty.
Most of the family was drinking a pitcher of some killer lemonade, I had a NOS.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

My mouth is watering looking at those birds. Looks better than any restaurant.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I know I'm late to the party but I got dibs on one of them birds! Outstanding once again chili! You should start your own YouTube series ! You've got me hooked on the almazan series! I'm still trying to find a knife similar to the one he uses!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mighty fine eats right there!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> I know I'm late to the party but I got dibs on one of them birds! Outstanding once again chili! You should start your own YouTube series !
> 
> *You've got me hooked on the almazan series! I'm still trying to find a knife similar to the one he uses!*


I know, right, his videos are very good.
His cleaver/knife is pretty cool too, thats one you'll have to have custom made.


----------

